# Gorges du Verdon



## cheokee (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone taken a motorhome 7.5mtr+ through the Gorges du Verdon on the D71/ D19? :?:


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi, yes we have done this route in our 7 mtr. motorhome. We set off from the camp site at 7.30 in the morning to avoid the tour coaches, etc. We were advised to go clockwise and we found this to be the best way round. A fantastic day out with great views. We hired a canoe up the Gorge but found it hard work, would go for the pedalos if we went back again, which we will one day. Jackie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

No but I have gone through the gorges with a 7m m/home.Length is not the problem,you have to watch the overhanging cliff face which sticks out over the road in several places.

I nearly took out the luton a couple of times :roll: at one stage I was beginning to have second thoughts about the wisdom of deciding to go through the gorges,especially through the hairy bits,but I am pleased I did it,the scenery is absolutely stunning.

If tour coaches can get through it I am sure you will be ok with a 7.5m+ motorhome if you exercise a bit of caution.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. Last summer. No problem at all on that side which is south of the river. We did it early morning when it was quiet. Its stunning.

We did the other side the previous day which is the circular route D23 route des Crêtes on the scooter which is a little hairer and steeper but we did pass a few vans up there. I think you could do either but an early start in peak season will stop you meeting too much traffic and perhaps allow you the chance to pull in easier to take photos.

We have done most of the gorges in France now and the Verdon is better than the rest put together IMO.

Mrs D on the D71


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to be out of kilter on this but found it terribly disappointing, any views were obscured by foliage. The best bit was to look up and watch the vultures.

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry to be out of kilter on this but found it terribly disappointing, any views were obscured by foliage. The best bit was to look up and watch the vultures.
> 
> tony


You maybe missed the view above then! The views from the top of the gorge are stunning but not for the faint hearted especially on the northern side at the top of the route des cretes. I get vertigo a bit and I had to drag myself to the edge even though there were railings. From up there you can look down on the Vultures and eagles.

I just remembered. There is a cracking Aire just near the start (or end) of the gorges at Trigance. Lovely ancient medieval village, 5 vans only with hookup for €5. great views. superb. We stayed two nights.


----------



## cheokee (Feb 3, 2010)

*GORGES DU VERDON*

Thanks for the replies, will give it a try !


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry to be out of kilter on this but found it terribly disappointing, any views were obscured by foliage. The best bit was to look up and watch the vultures.
> 
> tony


Good job we are all different Tony,I certainly didn't find this disappointing 







You must have been watching the vultures all the time and missed the scenery :lol:


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Yep, done it twice. Fantastic ! Just fold your vans mirrors . Bernie T.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I know it doesn't help with your question BUT a few (lots) years ago we cycle camped around the Verdon and rode. Oth sides of the gorge and was fantastic, don't know if we could still do it but it but we have some good memories.

Martin


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

*gorges du verdon*

Glad to see this post up for a read again, we are certainly going to give this area a go, your pics are great it looks like the place we would love to visit maybe in May, can you thats been there give us an idea of a good route, nice villages to visit, places to stay dont mind the aires, and roughly how long we would need (minimum) maybe taken in a little bit of the med as well, we are picking up our new Mohawk next week with the dome on the top would we be ok with the height and the overhangs
Cheers
Des


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are there any more gorges of verdun, there are obviously another route of cretes because when I googled they were in the vosges area. :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: gorges du verdon*



turbodes said:


> Glad to see this post up for a read again, we are certainly going to give this area a go, your pics are great it looks like the place we would love to visit maybe in May, can you thats been there give us an idea of a good route, nice villages to visit, places to stay dont mind the aires, and roughly how long we would need (minimum) maybe taken in a little bit of the med as well, we are picking up our new Mohawk next week with the dome on the top would we be ok with the height and the overhangs
> Cheers
> Des


If you can be bothered to read my rantings and tales of our hapless adventures at www.hankthetank.co.uk go to Blog and then Summer 2011 and about a third of the way down the epic page is the following heading

The Verdon Gorges (Awesome but stomach churning)

Read from there.

As your spit out East to West of the gorges you enter Lake Croix which is superb. We spent a week on the Aire there. Read the blog and all will be revealed including tales of a near death experience and being collared by the Gendarmes who got the wrong end of the stick.

The echos, sound and memories of barmy summer days in that area always make me smile.

I would go back there in a heart beat!


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

*gorges du verdon*

Thanks BarryD will make it my bed time read ( hope i dont have nightmares ) :lol: cheers Des


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

From Castellane along the D952 to lac sainte croix,what height is there under the overhangs? I have done it a few times on my motorbike but would like to go that way with my motorhome,which I thinks is 3.1-3.2M high,starting to worry about some routes in case I modify it.


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi 
I ended up following an artic and thought if he can do this so can i 
not sure what height he was, but it looked close in places. 
Tissy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

My old Apache 7.25m L and 3m H went through all but one part with no problem at all and the one bit i scuffed the roof was because i got too close to the overhang after a HGV came very quickly round the corner but there was still enough room for us both :roll: 

Have a great time and enjoy as we did and we are going back again but with the bigger van we will have to take the car


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a general rule with any Gorges in France it is best to choose the route, where you can, that keeps the river on the RHS. This way the overhang is on the other lane. It also means that the drivers wheel is closest to the edge 8O and they the best view  depending on how you feel about that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> As a general rule with any Gorges in France it is best to choose the route, where you can, that keeps the river on the RHS. This way the overhang is on the other lane. It also means that the drivers wheel is closest to the edge 8O and they the best view  depending on how you feel about that.


A very good point. I dont remember any of the overhangs causing any problems. Our van is 7.5 metres long and 3 metres high. On our route along the southern side of the gorge Mrs D sat in the back to get the best view.

As I mentioned early we set off early to avoid the buses and cars.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Enjoying this thread as we will be in Provence in September and so far we will be staying 10 days at Vaison la Romaine - a fantastic place then of to the Gorges Verdon so everything you say will be great for us!!!!


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Enjoying this thread as we will be in Provence in September and so far we will be staying 10 days at Vaison la Romaine - a fantastic place then of to the Gorges Verdon so everything you say will be great for us!!!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrew,My van is a left hooker so I will be on the line.Been to Vaison as well really pleasant place,will go back again.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Andrew,My van is a left hooker so I will be on the line.


A lot of people worry about driving a RHD MH in France but I feel a lot safer where I can actually see exactly how much space remains between the armco or cliff edge if I have to pull over to let something wide squeeze past. The passenger doesnt know how close I am then! 8O :lol:


----------



## merlinsdragon (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope to go to Gorge Du Verdun - your comment about being on the side nearest to the edge reminded me that I might need to stock up on cheese (man or mouse?) went through a narrow pass once and I was on the edge side my husband thought it was hillarious he was on the inside.As I now travel alone I will have to remember to go the way round with no overhang problems (call me natively cautious ). You have helped me make my mind up to be brave it looks so worth the effort.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

merlinsdragon said:


> Hope to go to Gorge Du Verdun - your comment about being on the side nearest to the edge reminded me that I might need to stock up on cheese (man or mouse?) went through a narrow pass once and I was on the edge side my husband thought it was hillarious he was on the inside.As I now travel alone I will have to remember to go the way round with no overhang problems (call me natively cautious ). You have helped me make my mind up to be brave it looks so worth the effort.


Go for it! I prefer to see the distance from the wheel to the edge rather than guess where it is.


----------



## JoanneHivy (May 25, 2018)

cheokee said:


> Anyone taken a motorhome 7.5mtr+ through the Gorges du Verdon on the D71/ D19? :?:


Hi!
For the ones staying in Moustiers with motorhome note that there is a local tour guide based there. She organize Verdon Gorges Tour and it include the visit of the Route des Crêtes. I have to admit it was quite relaxing to not drive and just enjoy the view! Her name is Auriane and her company name Getaway In Provence. She does have website and speak very well english! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good advert! Actually it is. Could be useful for those staying on the Aire who dont fancy the drive up on their own.

I presume this is it http://www.getawayinprovence.com/en/portfolio-items/the-verdon-gorges-tour/


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Done it along the north side, east to west in a 8 metre 3.4metre high van. It was off season lunch time so not too busy. A bit hairy but worth it. There is a short video of some of it on my web site at :

http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/Videos/GorgeDuVerdun.mp4

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> Done it along the north side, east to west in a 8 metre 3.4metre high van. It was off season lunch time so not too busy. A bit hairy but worth it. There is a short video of some of it on my web site at :
> 
> http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/Videos/GorgeDuVerdun.mp4
> 
> peedee


That looks like the south side, not the Route des Cretes.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It was the D953 Barry which ever side that was on. 
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep, I think thats the route that goes along the south side from Trigance to Lac St Croix. The D71 is the circular north side route around the route des cretes. Best to do them on two separate days IMO.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

DONT do just one side!!! 

There is a circular route that takes in both sides, the views are VERY different. I did it last year (by car) starting and finishing at the ACSI site at Moustiere. We took 7 hours but certainly didn’t rush it, stopping frequently to admire the views, and for lunch about halfway round.

It can be done with a MH PROVIDING you are a confident driver who can accurately judge the available space in respect of your vehicle size! If you are a nervous driver I would advise you take an organised trip, the jutting out rocks in places are VERY unforgiving of MH sides (saw a Belgian chap misjudge it, ouch doesn’t come close, I dread to think what the repair cost was, looked like a whole new side needed) 

The other thing to be aware of are the (sometimes) LUNATIC bikers who thrash around the Gorge at breakneck speed (Especially on weekends) On LH bends (for them) they may well have their wheels on “their” side of the road, but leaning over as far as they do in order to get round their HEADS are way into YOUR carriageway!! 
According to the lady at the Moustierre campsite they reckon on one bike fatality A WEEK in the summer, nearly always the last in a group trying to keep/catch up.

The Gorge(S) are simply stunning, don’t miss them and, as many others have said, go clockwise, and allow yourself plenty of time (all day is good) as you WILL want to keep stopping just to go WOW!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody Bikers!!


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Only 7 m but I am sure another 50cm in length would of made no difference 
Go enjoy Took this pic last Aug


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Something went wrong there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yep, I think thats the route that goes along the south side from Trigance to Lac St Croix. The D71 is the circular north side route around the route des cretes. Best to do them on two separate days IMO.


Do the route des Crêtes last

We did it the other way round and found it a bit of an anti climax after the route des Crêtes which is magnificent

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Do the route des Crêtes last
> 
> We did it the other way round and found it a bit of an anti climax after the route des Crêtes which is magnificent
> 
> Sandra


Thats not a bad idea. Its definitely the highlight of the gorges. If your doing it from Lac St Croix I would split it over two days and whichever side you tackle first spend a night at Trigance at the eastern end of the gorges which is a charming little village with a nice little Aire and parking outside the aire or in the nearby countryside if you cant get on. Then do the other side on day two arriving back where you started on Lac St Croix. It has to be probably one of the if not the most spectacular trips you can do in France.

Trigance Aire is here.

https://goo.gl/maps/9MuqAEdF3Bm


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We like the Gorge too and have been all around it on the scooter( the best way to see it as you can stop anywhere/everywhere) and been down both sides in the motorhome in different years. The road itself is no problem - unless you meet a bad driver or a coach etc on one of the blind bends. We have been 'lucky' or maybe it's because we tend to go off season (mid Sept) and travel down it early in the morning but even then there has always been occasion to say " Jeez, glad we didn't meet him at that last bend"
We may end up there this year again as that's the route we take when exiting the Alps towards Provence, if so we will scooter it again. It is a beautiful place, a must see, but won't take the MH down it again . Chicken ? well maybe but, lovely as it is, I don't consider it worth the risk. 

ps The Nth side has all the best viewpoints, especially for vulture watching, they come very close , the Sth side has some but most of the way the view is blocked by trees/hedges although there is a nice big waste ground parking place just at the bridge on the Sth side where you can park up and get the kettle on then take a stroll across the bridge.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A lot of people dont realise but there is the lower Verdon Gorges to explore as well. From Quinson all the way up to the bottom end of Lac St Croix. There is a narrow back road just beyond the bridge at the bottom end of the lake which takes you round some of it or you can drive the main road to Quinson south of the lake and see some of it from there. There is an Aire there. Best seen by Kayak but if you take the back road (narrow) there are some nice stopping off places. Not as spectacular as the main gorges but equally as beautiful.

Word of warning if its hot and you decide to have a dip in the waters at Quinson. They are flaming freezing due to the big outflow from the nearby Hydro plant. We are talking North Sea Freezing.


----------

